# Happy Birthday, Priss



## GamblingCamel

we're a day late, but please excuse us, it's the summer holidays 
*Happy Birthday, Priss !!*

*here's a birthday gift for you* so that your driving as well as your reading will be 100% Union Jack !!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades niña bonita!​Es mi turno de felicitarte públicamente (pero que conste que ya te había enviado un PM).
Espero que recibas muchas bendiciones en tu vida, que siempre encuentres motivos de felicidad y conserves la alegría y dulzura que hacen que sea tan fácil quererte.
¡Feliz cumpleaños Priss! 
Abrazos,
Tampi​


----------



## Vampiro

Feliz cumpleaños, querida Priss.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Prissssitaaaa!!!!

FELICIDADES!!

Que cumplas un montón de años más con ese carisma y espontaneidad que te caracterizan. y que tus mejores deseos se cumplan...

Besos y abrazos

Rosangelus​


----------



## romarsan

felicidades  preciosa ​ 
un gran abrazo​ 
ro​


----------



## bibliolept

¡Muchas felicidades, querida Priss!


----------



## Kibramoa

Felicidades Priss y que cumplas muchos más.


----------



## krolaina

Happy happy, pero happy happy happy birthday to you!

Besotes


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hum... I'm really really late for the party, but here we are!

¡Espero que la hayas pasado de lo mejor!

Un abrazo enorme,

Erasmo.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Muchas Felicidades cría Priss!! ¡Qué cumplas muchos más y que nosotros lo veamos! (como decimos por aquí).

Espero que te lo hayas pasado muy bien en las celebraciones y que no hayan sido muy duras, je,je.

Para no perder la costumbre, aquí unas cervecitas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Oh-oh-oh, esto sí que es imperdonable...  ¡Malditas vacaciones!  
Pero como no puedo dejar de desearte lo mejor... 

*¡¡¡ MUCHAS FELICIDADES !!!* ​


----------



## Mirlo

*Priss, llego tarde, pero llego*

*Feliz cumpleaño*​ 
*Espero que la hayas pasado maravillosamente,*

*Muchos saludos,*

*Myrlo*​


----------



## Priss

Gracias amigos!!!!, Muchas gracias por haberse acordado de mi cumpleaños, casi ya no tengo tiempo de hacer tantas preguntas como antes, pero qué gusto me da que lo hayan recordado...  
Mi querido gambling camel (o camello) jaja, así da gusto cumplir 21 años.. y seguir leyendo libros, gracias por tu excelente humor y por los excelentes regalos, bellos realmente. 
Tampi querida y Romi preciosa, son una dulzura andante, y gracias por cuatro. 
Muchísimas gracias también por tus saludos vampiro!! tan amable y agradable como siempre. 
Dany narragonense, mil gracias por tus saludos, y como siempre por todo tu apoyo y ayuda.
Kibramoa y krolaina, dos bellas foreras a las que aprecio mucho, gracias por los regalos y por venir a la fiesta.
Crío ant!! jajajaja ya cumplí 21 años... sigo siendo una cría no? jajaja me encantaron las cervecitas, nunca pierdas esa costumbre. 
Erasmo querido, no estas tarde... al contrario, me da mucho gusto ver unas flores tan bonitas y en especial quien me las envia, es un amor de persona. 
Gracias querido Jordy!! jaja yo también estuve de vacaciones y por eso me perdí este hilo tan amable de ustedes. Así que no hay problema , siempre y cuando sigamos riendonos de cosas sencillas.. tú sabes de qué hablo... jajaj.
Mirlo amiga, nunca va a ser tarde, tu saludo como cada vez que te veo me trajo una sonrisa a la cara. 
Rosangelus querida, hace mucho tienmpo que no te veo.  Se te extraña mucho.... gracias por tus felicidades rosita.


----------



## alexacohen

Ya sabes que siempre llego tarde, querida Priss... pero no me he olvidado de tu regalo de cumple.

Feliz no cumpleaños to you!

Ale


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Long time no see! :S

Sé que es demasiado tarde querida amiga pero quise desearte un feliz cumpleaños de todos modos :$
We're a year older!!!!!!!  hehe

Espero que todo esté bien...
Mil besos preciosa
Cristy


----------



## GamblingCamel

This is very exciting.  A double birthday !!! *Twins! *

It's the girls of the *21* *Club *.

Happy Birthday CRISTINA !


----------



## SDLX Master

Para tardones PRESENTE!!! Happpy Birthday querida Priss!!


----------



## Fernita

Querida Priss: espero que hayas pasado un muy feliz cumpleaños.
Te pido disculpas por el atraso.

Te mando muchos besos,
Fernita.


----------



## valdo

Feliz cumpleaños, amiga..!!!

Valdo


----------



## Priss

*                                 GRACIAS, GRACIAS Y MAS GRACIAS!!*
*Qué gusto da tener amigos foreros tan agradables y amables como ustedes! *
*Cristina querida, por Dios chica, dónde te has metido! Espero que tu tambien hayas celebrado bien en tu cumpleaños... sería lindo bueno volver a conversar, ya que somos un año mayores *
*SDLX Master, Fernita, y Valdo queridos.  Qué gusto verlos por acá!!! mi cumpleaños no hubiera sido tan especial de no ser por ustedes, preciosos foreros.* 


Abrazos gigantes para todos ustedes


----------



## GamblingCamel

Yes !! A 3-week long birthday celebration. *Perfecto !!!*

Priss, here's advice from an old, old man:
Don't rush through life. Take it one day at a time. Stay peaceful and bright-minded !!! 
*Good luck !*
_IRA still in new york city_


----------



## UVA-Q

Casi un mes después!!! :S   Felicidades Priss, espero lo hayas pasado maravillosamente.

Un Abrazo!


----------

